# Kinect Zoom!



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Morning all,

im looking to buy kinect for the other half as a bit of a giggle no doubt it will end up just sat there after a few games but the only problem is my living room is not the villiage hall size required by mircosoft,

so has anybody used the Kinect zoom (think its made by Nyko) which is supposed to make the kinect better for people with normal sized rooms 

Cheers T.


(mods sorry if not classed as off topic was debating on if i should be posting in tech section)


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

I have been considering the Kinect Zoom for the same problem with limited space but will be couple of weeks before i get it.

Let us know if you get it sooner and if it solves the issue...


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a normal sized room but I dont use a Zoom as the Kinect works ok. I would try the Kinect before you buy anything else mate


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

Try the kinect first then see if you need it. Gotta love the Microsoft ads with the mahoosive rooms. Obviously only rich people buy the kinect lol


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been reading reviews on this as we have to rearrange the living room to play on the Kinect, so it hardly gets used and we just use the wii for family games. 

There certainly are mixed reviews, from wonderful to a pos that doesnt work well and scratches the Kinect. I'm reluctant to get one if it is going to gouge the front of the Kinect when it calibrates, but if it works it will mean the Kinect doesnt just sit there gathering dust only being used to play discs via voice control.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

We got my lad one of these at Christmas, not had a chance of using it yet though. In our house we need to re-arrange the room to play in the main room, his room is way smaller so hopefully it should be a massive improvement


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

There's a job for you at the weekend then chisai  

We need DW feedback....


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Never say never. It might just happen.


----------

